# how do YOU stack your RENA



## gone fishin (Mar 4, 2013)

i just got a XP3 for my 55g mbuna tank, im looking for a EFFICIENT and cheaper way to load the filter media. suggestions please.:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## dbull (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello, I use the sponges first, then bio ceramics, then purigen and micron pads. You can use sponges, filter floss, this is a great filter. clean the sponges in tank water to maintain your good bacteria. I have stopped using carbon in my tank.


----------



## philthy209 (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't have a Rena but I stack my fluval using the oem floss bio starsthen bio max then bio max then and more bio max. I don't use carbon or any chemical filtration.


----------



## shadesofviolet (Sep 21, 2011)

I have the xp3 and the xp4 and I love them.
the bottom chamber I do the 2 coarse foam followed by the 2 fine foam, middle chamber I do carbon and then biomedia of some sort (like the little white tube things, or the bio chem starts/spheres), and the top chamber i have more biomedia and then 2 of the micropolishing pads or a lot of polywool. In my xp4 I use extra coarse foam and polywool cuz they gum up faster. recently took the carbon out of my xp4 and replaced with even more biomedia lol


----------



## Fadil13 (Jan 15, 2014)

philthy209 said:


> I don't have a Rena but I stack my fluval using the oem floss bio starsthen bio max then bio max then and more bio max. I don't use carbon or any chemical filtration.


What's your thoughts on not using carbon?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Fadil13 said:


> What's your thoughts on not using carbon?


Unless you have something in your source water that needs to be removed(that carbon will remove),carbon doesn't do anything that water changes don't do better ,cheaper and easier.
I don't use carbon in any of my tanks.


----------



## Fadil13 (Jan 15, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Unless you have something in your source water that needs to be removed(that carbon will remove),carbon doesn't do anything that water changes don't do better ,cheaper and easier.
> I don't use carbon in any of my tanks.


Thank you - didn't know that - So I shouldn't use the carbon packs that come with the AC110? Extra BioMax would be better served? 

In my Marineland HOBs, it would benefit me better to use biomax inserts in the media containers instead of the Rite size filters?

"That needs removing" - what's an example of what carbon removes? Amm?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Carbon does not remove ammonia,nitrites or nitrates!It MAY remove an impurity in your tap water or a chemical from where ever.The carbon that comes with any filter is usaully very low quality and never nearly enough for tanks volume.Even "lab grade" carbon(or whatever lable they put on the most expensive) won't last for 30 days.In many cases the carbon in "pre packed filter cartridges" is only good for 10 days IMO.
If you don't have fish dieing from your water you don't need carbon(money spent better elsewhere).
I only use sponges in my aq110 but treat them like bio(rinse only in tank water).
If you think or really desire any chemical filteration PURIGEN(by seachem) is the way to go.It is rechargeable in bleach and water and changes color to alert you .
IMO sponges work as well as any "fancy" bio media if treated properly and way less money(more money better spent).I'll never buy a BIO MEDIA again,but that is just me.
Big time breeders only use sponge filters and waterchanges.Something everyone should consider.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That is why I love Eheim...or one of the reasons. Comes with some of the best media made. Nothing to buy. No decisions to make.


----------

